# insureing r33 gtr with cci ?



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have just phoned them to change from my supra to an r33 gtr and they are saying they cant cover that model ? 

its with competition car insurance, the woman on the phone said the underwriters wont cover that model ?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, CCI wouldnt quote on my R32 either as they dont like 'more than 5 mods' heh


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GhostWKD said:


> Yep, CCI wouldnt quote on my R32 either as they dont like 'more than 5 mods' heh


they insured my supra 788 rwhp every mod imaginable all declared, as soon as i said r33 gtr they said they cant cover that model and will have to refund me my remaining 10 months. 
i will get insurance elsewhere but just seems strange as i thought id seen people with skylines insured with them ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I think they are tightening the underwriting criteria on some of their schemes, and they are using vehicle types and other things, like mileage caps, to do this.

I am being booted out by them at the end of the year because they won't cover my new car.


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

scoooby slayer said:


> they insured my supra 788 rwhp every mod imaginable all declared, as soon as i said r33 gtr they said they cant cover that model and will have to refund me my remaining 10 months.
> i will get insurance elsewhere but just seems strange as i thought id seen people with skylines insured with them ?


Got my 33GTR insured with them last December. It has stage 1 mods plus others. No problem insuring it and they were a good price. Looks like I'll be looking elsewhere in a couple of Months if what you say is true.

While I think of it, I originally tried Admiral on a multicar policy and they said they wouldn't touch anything modded. I put that up on the forum and got slated by loads of owners insured with them. 

I think the insurance companies make it up as they go along!


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Profile said:


> Got my 33GTR insured with them last December. It has stage 1 mods plus others. No problem insuring it and they were a good price. Looks like I'll be looking elsewhere in a couple of Months if what you say is true.
> 
> While I think of it, I originally tried Admiral on a multicar policy and they said they wouldn't touch anything modded. I put that up on the forum and got slated by loads of owners insured with them.
> 
> I think the insurance companies make it up as they go along!


my new car is heavily modded like the skyline but the supra ran 150 more hp, it appears they dont like skylines anymore maybe had too many claims ?


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

scoooby slayer said:


> my new car is heavily modded like the skyline but the supra ran 150 more hp, it appears they dont like skylines anymore maybe had too many claims ?


Well if my insurance goes up much more I may well become an ex-Skyline owner. I do less than 2k miles a year, have no points, 15 plus years no-claims and the car is parked off-road. Paying over £800 for the privilege of looking out of the window at it would be too much for me to take!


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Try footman james as future classic on low mileage


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

majestic said:


> Try footman james as future classic on low mileage


they wont touch it, 2.7 trust motor running 600 hub hp on a gt4094r with os giken 1-4 kit and greddy brakes all round and lots of carbon, volk rays etc.
ive now been quoted £895 3k miles all mods declared so im happy with that.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi scoooby slayer,who did you end up going with,mines due next month.thanks Paul


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

purleskyline said:


> Hi scoooby slayer,who did you end up going with,mines due next month.thanks Paul


my £895 quote is with keith micheals, got more quotes coming in today though ....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i have just insured with greenlight insurance at £799 pnc, 3k miles all mods declared and covered like for like, give them a ring they beat my best quote by £100 very happy


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

cci would not quote on either my r32gtr(600bhp) or my stagea(300bhp)...
said they where not on their list of cars to insure????


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

Iv been with them now for 2 years, everything on the car declared, its a rd registered drag car R32, they have been more than helpful, but i did renew bk in feb, i hope they can insure me for next year


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

w12 yne said:


> Iv been with them now for 2 years, everything on the car declared, its a rd registered drag car R32, they have been more than helpful, but i did renew bk in feb, i hope they can insure me for next year


they still insure as long as the cars in a proper race series, but for just private and private track stuff they wont insure a skyline but will a supra.


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

scoooby slayer said:


> they still insure as long as the cars in a proper race series, but for just private and private track stuff they wont insure a skyline but will a supra.


Just got my CCI renewal for the 33GTR and its around the same as last year. Circa £550 for 5k miles SD&P, commuting but no business use. Basically a road car with possible track day use.

Seems like a good deal to me. Am I missing something?.......


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Profile said:


> Just got my CCI renewal for the 33GTR and its around the same as last year. Circa £550 for 5k miles SD&P, commuting but no business use. Basically a road car with possible track day use.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me. Am I missing something?.......


Hi

Just wondered if you wanted to try us for a quote this year?

We offer some very competitive prices if you cover 5000 miles per year or less.

We can also cater for all types of modifications (replaced on a like for like basis) and offer Track Day cover from £45 per event.

If you wanted to drop me a PM with your contact details i could contact you personally to see if we can organise you a saving?

Alternatively you could reach me directly at the office on 01277 376000 (just come through to any department and ask for Neil)

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight Insurance
01277 376000


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

Over the years ive learnt that speaking to a female regarding insurance is a no go area. 

wen i was 21 i called a company hic to insure my 2wd cosworth, female said to me, no sorry nothing we can do. I called back to say i could limit the mileage, yet another female said the same. Around a week later i called Hic again by accident, and the bloke said all was well, and i was insured within 20 mins. Told me all these different schemes etc they offered. I Was well happy. 
This has happened similar a couple of times.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> Over the years ive learnt that speaking to a female regarding insurance is a no go area.


Its a good thing im male then , We know our products well.

If you wanted me to look at a quote for when the time comes id be more than happy to help.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight Insurance
01277 376000


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Profile said:


> Just got my CCI renewal for the 33GTR and its around the same as last year. Circa £550 for 5k miles SD&P, commuting but no business use. Basically a road car with possible track day use.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me. Am I missing something?.......


well i dont know how they wouldnt give me it, i had to cancel my policy and go with greenlight, neil was very helpful all sorted easily and quickly and well priced.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> well i dont know how they wouldnt give me it, i had to cancel my policy and go with greenlight, neil was very helpful all sorted easily and quickly and well priced.


Thanks mate thats nice of you to say.

Glad you were happy with the price and service.

If you need anything else accross the year please dont hesitate to get in touch.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight Insurance
01277 376000


----------



## Profile (Jan 4, 2012)

scoooby slayer said:


> well i dont know how they wouldnt give me it, i had to cancel my policy and go with greenlight, neil was very helpful all sorted easily and quickly and well priced.


Ditto that. Spoke to Neil myself and he sorted me a better deal than CCI so I'm with Greenlight for the next year. Recommend anyone with a modded Skyline to check them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Profile said:


> Ditto that. Spoke to Neil myself and he sorted me a better deal than CCI so I'm with Greenlight for the next year. Recommend anyone with a modded Skyline to check them out.


Thanks mate thats really kind of you to say.

If you need anything accross the year (or fancy orgnanising the track day cover) please dont hesitate to get in touch with me directly via the forum or at the office number.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight Insurnace
01277 376000


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Its a good thing im male then , We know our products well.
> 
> If you wanted me to look at a quote for when the time comes id be more than happy to help.
> 
> ...



Preity sure ive dealt with you before. But will def give u a call on expiry.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

Taven888 said:


> Preity sure ive dealt with you before. But will def give u a call on expiry.


Excellent news look forward to hearing from you. Car looks great in your Avtar pic :smokin:

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight Insurance
01277 376000


----------

